
CS PhD lessons to my younger self - nipun_batra
https://nipunbatra.github.io/blog/2018/cs-phd-lessons.html
======
wildflowero
As someone who is nowhere near to obtaining a PhD, I still found this
incredibly educational.

~~~
nipun_batra
Many thanks for your generous comment :)

